# Rechner übers LAN einschalten und ausschalten



## Kuhprah (11. Januar 2014)

*Rechner übers LAN einschalten und ausschalten*

Was brauche ich denn eigentlich alles um einen PC übers Netzwerk hoch zu fahren und auch wieder runter zu fahren? Ich muss weder irgendwelche Software bedienen oder sonst was sondern lediglich den PC auf Befehl starten und je nachdem dann auch wieder runter fahren.

 Auf beiden Rechnern ist Windows 7 Professional installiert.

 Ich habe einiges gefunden hier aber das zieht alles auf Fernzugriff und Bedienung hab welche ich ja nicht brauche.


----------



## mattinator (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rechner übers LAN einschalten und ausschalten*

Wenn Du das im lokalen Netz machen willst, brauchst Du nur das entsprechene Tool für Wake on LAN (gibt einige). Das Rechner-BIOS und der Netzwerkkarten-Treiber muss WOL zulassen. Zum Herunterfahren von Windows-Rechnern brauchst minimal die (Administrator-)Rechte auf dem entfernten Rechner. Ab Windows 7 (wahrscheinlich schon ab XP) kann man mit C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe auch remote Rechner herunterfahren. Falls Du das über's Internet machen willst, ist etwas mehr erforderlich (s. z.B. hier: WoL: Wake-on-LAN über das Internet ("MagicPaket" an Router, mit einstellbarer Port-Nummer)).


----------



## cdo (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rechner übers LAN einschalten und ausschalten*

Hallo Kuhprah,

ich verwende für meine PC`s im Lan (Alle Windows 7 Prof oder Home Premium), die Freeware "Wake on Lan 2 von Marko Oette, zu finden hier:
Marko Oette - Online (oette.info) --->da auf "projects/Wake on Lan 2" und runterladen.

Im Programm klickst du auf "Neuer Host" und gibts die Informationen ein (IP Adresse / MAC Adresse usw.)
Für Rechner aufwecken / hochstarten, muß der Zielrechner bzw. dessen Netzwerkkarte natürlich Wake on Lan unterstützen (und auch im BIOS/UEFI aktiviert sein), damit diese den Befehl empfangen bzw. umsetzen kann.
Für Rechner runterfahren ist es schon schwieriger, da das Kommando mit den entsprechenden Rechten (Windows User/Passwort des Zielcomputers) gesendet werden muß. Hier muß man mitunter mit der Programmkonfiguration lange herumspielen

Juhu!!! Ich habe den Gottkönig des Simcockpitbaus helfen können


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rechner übers LAN einschalten und ausschalten*

Okay, also als BIOS hab ich das aktuelle vom Z87M-Plus Board, nur Wake on Lan hab ich so nicht gefunden, nur eine Funktion die sich "Power on PCIe" oder so nannte, die ist aktiviert. Oder weis jemand gerade wo ich das im UEFI finde?

 Das WOL2 Tool werd ich mal saugen und dann testen, vorausgesetzt diese oette-Seite lädt mal komplett ohne mir jedesmal den IE abschmieren zu lassen  Kein gutes Omen.... Ich hatte gehofft dass das eventuell mit der Remote-Funktion von Windows auch gehen würde. Im Notfall könnte ich das aber glaub auch mittels TeamViewer machen oder geht das nur via Internet?

 @cdo
 Ich bin was Netzwerke etc. betrifft halt ne totale Niete


----------



## cdo (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rechner übers LAN einschalten und ausschalten*

Hi, hat etwas gedauert. Mußte mir erst das Handbuch von deinem Asus Z87M-Plus runterladen: "Power on By PCIE" auf Enabled. Laut Handbuch:" Enables the PCIE devices to generate a wake-on-LAN feature fo the build in Realtek LAN device or other installed Lan devices"
Also ist das korrekt, diese Funktion mußt du auf einabled stellen.
Teamviewer oder auch mein empfohlenes Programm setzt halt voraus, dass du an einem Rechner aktiv bist, das jeweilige Programm startest und von dort aus etvaige andere PC`s startest. Bei deinem Simaufbau wäre es aber sicher von Vorteil, einfach eine batch-datei zu haben, die beim jedem Start von Rechner A automatisch Rechner B startet, oder nicht? Sprich: du wirfst den "Hauptrechner" deines Cockpits an und dieser sendet automatisch ein Bootsignal an den/die anderen Rechner deiner Cockpitkonfiguration.
Ist schon lange her, als ich mich damit beschäftigt habe (Windows 95/NT...), aber die Prinzipien sollten doch noch gleich sein. Ich lese mich da ein wenig ein, probier in meinem Netzwerk herum und melde mich dann


----------



## mattinator (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rechner übers LAN einschalten und ausschalten*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Okay, also als BIOS hab ich das aktuelle vom Z87M-Plus Board, nur Wake on Lan hab ich so nicht gefunden, nur eine Funktion die sich "Power on PCIe" oder so nannte, die ist aktiviert.


Passt so, nun noch in der Konfiguration der Netzwerkkarte die entsprechende Funktion aktivieren. Am schnellsten über die Computerverwaltung, Gerätemanager, Netzwerkadapter zu erreichen. Den entsprechenden Netzwerkadapter auswählen und über die rechte Maustaste und das Kontextmenü in Eigenschaften gehen. Die entsprechenden Optionen findest Du unter dem Reiter Energieverwaltung. Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Intel-GB-Adapter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cdo (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rechner übers LAN einschalten und ausschalten*

Hi nochmal. Also hochfahren per Batchdatei geht schon mal, wenn es für dich von Interesse ist. Habe mir dazu folgendes, kleines Programm von Netzwelt geladen:
WakeUP! Download - NETZWELT

Damit es einfach bleibt, habe ich mir die wake.exe ins root gelegt (bei mir Laufwerk G: ). Dann im Windows eine einfache Textdatei erstellen (beim mir D8-PC.txt ,weil mein Zweit/Remoterechner D8-PC heißt).
In diese Textdatei dann folgendes reinschreiben "wake.exe MACADDRESSEdeinesZIELRECHNERS IP-BROADCASTADDRESSE"
-->MACADDRESSEdeinesZIELRECHNERS: die Mac-Addresse des Rechners, den du starten willst
-->IP-BROADCASTADDRESSE: also die IP-Range in der deine Rechner sind +an letzer Stelle die Broadcastaddresse, also die 255
bei mir sieht dann die Zeile wie folgt aus: "wake.exe 00-24-21-26-D8-1D 192.168.1.255"

dann die Datei abspeichern, in *.bat unbenennen und in die Windows Aufgabenplanung reinwerfen (mit Einstellung, nach jedem Boot ausführen)

Okay, zugegeben, es klingt vielleicht, je nach Wissensstand, etwas kompliziert. Auserdem setzt es voraus, dass alle Windows-Rechner in einer Domain bzw. einem IP-Adressbereich sind. Noch dazu muß man wissen, wie man die MAC-Addresse rausbekommt. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob du überhaupt eine Batch-Datei zum starten von Remoterechner(n) verwenden willst, oder ob dir ein grafisches Windows-Programm (a la Wake-on-Lan2, wie oben von mir empfohlen, oder Teamviewer etc. lieber ist). 
Solltest du das Ganze via Batch realisieren wollen und noch Fragen haben bzw. dann folgerichtig den Remoterechner auch via batch runterfahren willst, melde dich und ich werde hier weiter ausführen 

lg und noch immer   für dein Simcockpit


----------



## Kuhprah (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rechner übers LAN einschalten und ausschalten*

So, das Starten funktioniert schon mal nicht schlecht  Mit dem WOL2 bin ich absolut nedd klar gekommen, das war mir zu kompliziert  Aber ich hab das Tool "Magic Packet" gefunden, das ist sogar in Deutsch und damit rennt es 1A  Nur wie ich die Kiste wieder runter fahren kann weiss ich noch nicht... ich will ja am Ende von dem Rechner weder den Hauptschirm noch sonst was sehen, wobei im Notfall könnte da ne einfache Funkmaus irgendwo versteckt dafür taugen... wobei am liebsten wärs mri einfach über ein Icon am Hauptrechner...

Ach ja, über Remote Destop geht das irgendwie auch nicht, der will da immer ein Login und ein Kennwort haben, welche ich aber nirgendwo vergeben habe 

Wäre ja auch sinnlos den Rechenr zu starten mit WOL und dann wieder extra ne Tastatur fürs Kennwort zu brauchen...


 PS: Mit Batch-Dateien hab ich früher zu MS-DOS Zeiten gearbeitet.. wenn ich dir die IP und MAC Daten gebe, könntest mir dann entsprechende BAT basteln?


----------



## cdo (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rechner übers LAN einschalten und ausschalten*

Ein einfaches Programm für einen Remote-Shutdown mittels einmal klicken, ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Du könntest dir aber eine eine Batch-Datei anlegen und diese auf deinen Desktop verknüpfen. Allerdings mußt du diese erst einrichten. Testen wir zuerst, ob der Winodwsinterne Command "Shutdown" Zugriff auf deinen Remoterechner bekommt (leider funktioniert das so gut wie nie ohne Probleme. Da können Gruppenrichtlinien, Netzwerkkonfiguration, Firewall und was weiß ich nicht alles im Weg stehen). 
Klicke auf deinem Hostrechner (also der, von dem du einen anderen Rechner ausschalten willst), unten rechts auf Start und gib "cmd.exe" ein. Jetzt bist du in der Eingabeaufforderung. 
Zuerst benötigst du externen Adminzugriff auf den Remoterechner, hierzu nehmen wir den Befehl net use, gefolgt vom Namen (im Netzwerk) des Remoterechners, gefolgt von Passwort und Username (Adminaccount) am Remoterechner. Mein Remoterechner heißt "D8-PC", das Passwort ist 12345 (habe ich für diesen Test abgeändert) und username ist cdo.

Also lautet (bei mir) der Befehl net use \\D8-PC\ipc$ 12345 /user:cdo (du mußt die Zeile natürlich entsprechend deiner Parameter abändern (also Computername, passwort und username) und Enter drücken
Dann sollte eine Bestätigung kommen "Der Befehl wurde erfolgreich ausgeführt"

Jetzt hat sich dein Hostcomputer Adminzugriff auf deinem Remotecomputer beschafft. Jetzt kommen wir zum eigentlichen Ausschaltbefehl:
dieser ist shutdown, gefolgt von /s (fürs runterfahren, mit /r wäre es ein Neustart), gefolgt von /m ZIELCOMPUTER, gefolgt von eventueller Zeitverzögerung, damit er nicht sofort runterfährt (habe ich hier nur benötigt, damit ich Zeti habe, einen Screenshot zu machen (+für mein Beispiel, eine Einblendung am Zielcomputer /c "TEXT").
Also lautet (bei mir) der Befehl shutdown /s /m \\D8-PC /t 30 /c "Remoteshutdown Test mit dieser Nachricht erfolgreich" (du mußt die Zeile natürlich entsprechend deiner Parameter abändern (Computername...)

Hier ein Screenshot meines Rechners. Das Rechte Bilddrittel ist dabei der Bildschirm meines Remotecomputers (mittels Remotedesktop), damit man klar sieht, dass der Befehl angekommen ist. Der Remotechner is danach brav runtergefahren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du das soweit schaffst und es funktionert, nimmst du die zwei Befehlszeilen, gibst sie in eine Textdatei, änderst die Dateiendung in *.bat und gibst sie in die Autostart deines Hostrechners.
Tut mir leid, wenn es so kompliziert ist, aber eine einfachere Methode für eine Ein-Klick-Lösung, ist mir nicht bekannt. Sollte es nicht gehen und/oder es dir zu kompliziert sein, kannst du den Rechner per Vollzugriff, also Teamviewer, Remote Desktop Verbindung oder Ähnlich auch runterfahren. Was etwas mehr Mausklicks wären, allerdings ohne Kommandozeilen/Texteingabe 



Kuhprah schrieb:


> wenn ich dir die IP und MAC Daten gebe, könntest mir dann entsprechende BAT basteln?


Hab`s erst jetzt gesehen. Ja klar!


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rechner übers LAN einschalten und ausschalten*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ach ja, über Remote Destop geht das irgendwie auch nicht, der will da immer ein Login und ein Kennwort haben, welche ich aber nirgendwo vergeben habe


 Du kannst ja auf den Rechnern einen Benutzer mit Administrator-Rechten anlegen, der nur zum Remote-Shutdown aber nicht zur normalen Anmeldung benutzt wird. Ohne einen Benutzer mit entsprechenden Rechten wird es nicht gehen.


----------



## cherry_coke (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rechner übers LAN einschalten und ausschalten*

Was ich dir empfehlen kann ist die Software "Splashtop". Eigentlich ist Splashtop zur Remote-Steuerung des Rechners gedacht, aber Wake On LAN funktioniert damit auch wunderbar.

Vorteile:
- Du installiert dir Splashtop-Server auf deinem PC und kannst ihn dann über LAN und WLAN einschalten.
- Die Client-Software kannst du dir auf den PC aber auch auf deinem Handy installieren
- Wenn der Rechner hochgefahren ist, kannst du ihn dank Remote-Funktion vollständig steuern (zB. direkt das Passwort eingeben oä.)
- Nebenbei eignet sich Splashtop extrem gut, um Medien (Spiele, Filme, Musik) in deinem Netzwerk zu streamen


Die Software schießt zwar etwas über deine Wünsche hinaus, aber vllt. interessieren dich ja auch die anderen Features. Bei meinem 5 Jahre alten PC brauchte ich auch nichts im BIOS einstellen oder irgendwas mit der MAC-Adresse machen. Einfach installiert und es funktionierte.


----------

